#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  API Std 594 7th edition

## agoede

Hello,

I search the last edition of the API 594 standard. Which are the differences from the 6th edition ?

Thanks



AgoedeSee More: API Std 594 7th edition

----------


## Vladiana

Would you be so kind and upload  API 594 7th edition, if you have it, of course.
Thank you,
Vladiana

----------


## Vladiana

Would you be so kind and upload  API 594 7th edition, if you have it, of course.
Thank you,
Vladiana

----------


## SuzzH

Hi Agoede,
Did you managed to get the API 594 7th Edition? If yes, do you mind to share?

Hello All,
Please share if you have... thanks in advance.

----------


## neto14141

Hi, I hope it helps you.

----------


## pipingengg

Than you dear  :Smile:

----------


## usyd12a

> Hi, I hope it helps you.



Thanks

----------


## Nataraj

Thanks a lot

----------


## rubgen

Very good. Thanks!

----------


## prashantdhakate

Thanks a lot

----------


## kavrakov

Thanks a lot

----------

